# Best Farmall



## sammy the RED (Sep 15, 2003)

Are the M and H !


----------



## FlyByNite (Sep 15, 2003)

It may not be the workhorse of the crowd, but you just can't beat a Cub for general usefullness, and they are "cute" little tractors.


----------



## tbear (Sep 17, 2003)

don't forget the great farmall super a.I use it for alot of stuff even pulling a 5 ton bulldozer on a utility trailer maybe i'll take a picture of this sometime and post it i've been told plenty of times it can't do it but it does ever time plus many other chores


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Gotta say the best Farmall is every Farmall. They outclass every tractor in their range!!


----------



## Dana (Sep 30, 2003)

Super A gets my vote simply because of their popularity around my area.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Interested in a Cub...*

What kind of money would I need to pay for a Cub, in good condition, with a front mounted snowplow???


----------



## FlyByNite (Sep 15, 2003)

*Cub*

The blade for a cub is designed to be mounted out front as a snow pusher or under the belly as a grader blade. Try a search on ebay to get a feel for current prices. The search i use is cub -cadet. the -cadet eliminates all the cub cadet lawn mowers. The search should be done in the agricultural section to eliminate the stuffed bear and lion cubs. Real rough estimate, between $1500 and $2500

.My search


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

THANKS!!!!


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Geography also has a lot to do with it as an area that had a lot of small farms will have more availlable to purchase. supply VS demand. Keep an eye in classified ads that cover ag tractors and the like.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:clap: I lucked out and bought a good running 48 Cub with blade for $500 almost a year ago. It cost me 20 bucks to fix the carb which is why the guy sold it after it sat in his barn for a year. His wife told me he didn`t know what a wrench was for. :clap:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, the only Farmall I have ever used was a C.[or super C, not sure] Seemed to be a good balance between size, and power. My dad used his for everything around the junkyard we owned, never had a problem. Wish I still had it. He sold it right before he passed away, and that was about a year before I got my land. Of corse the trike front end would not have worked well on my land, stil would have been nice to have.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

The C is definetly a nice tractor! But IH did a good job of putting all their tractors together with the right tires and implements for the job. Big enough tires to bite in, but no so big to rob power. IMHO


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

old post lol but I'd say 706!!!!
Ryan


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *old post lol
> Ryan *



Don;t feel bad... dig up any old post you want.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats whats so great about this site is the post will always be here so you can always look back to find more information about something.
Jody


----------



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

*The best Farmall is...*

The 1949 Super A! I might be a little biased since I just bought one last week  

Scott
Bloomer, WI


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Cub, Cub Cub Cub Cub!!!!! 

Need I say any more:spinsmile


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I dunno, Rudi, I'm pretty partial to the H in my avatar.


----------



## The Man (Jul 12, 2004)

So what is the best Farmall H or M?

I'm in Utah and I'm looking at getting a tractor to launch my boat in and out of the water at Bear Lake. I see a lot of tractors around H's and M's and want to know what the difference is and what would be the best for the job I'm doing.

The tractor will be used to move the boat in soft sand, what would be the best model? It's a tandem boat trailer and the boat is 21'. I don't know the weight of the trailer and boat, but it's just a ski boat if that's any help. Most of the tractors I've seen have the front wheels spaced, do they all come that way or is this an option? It only seems reasonable because of the sand and two wheels close together would sink.

Sorry I'm a newb, just don't know where to start 

Any information would be appreciated.
TM


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Welcome aboard!! Either the H or M would work fine for what you are planning. The M is a higher HP tractor and heavier, but both are relatively the same physical size. I guess pick up whichever you can get at the best price.


----------



## The Man (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't want to have a problem with it getting wet. I've seen talk about different starters or something along those lines. 

Anything special I should look for? 
Any tests I should perform if I find one?
Any parts hard to get replaced if it's not working correctly?
Is one model better for maintenance than the other?

Like I said, I'm new to this stuff. Other than kicking the tires I'm not sure what to look for.

Thanks for your time!
TM


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

I'm kinda partial to the C. Mostly because it was my first rescue tractor. It is a great size and is darn handy. I love my Cub though. Maybe I should just get 1 of each Farmall model so I can decide........


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

TM, they both have 38" hind tires, so the axles are quite high. How deep would you have to go into the water??
As far as parts, many parts for both are still availlable through the dealer network, the rest are readily availlable form salvage yards. Both are quite common tractors.

as long as you keep the axle seals and all gaskets in good shape you shouldn't have any trouble wading some water.


----------



## Joe Brannum (May 11, 2009)

I have spent a lot of time on a H, M, super M, and a 706 gas and a old $90.00 F-20 out of a junk yard. I would take eney of them if I could and didn't live in town like I do now.
To me it comes down to fields are green and tractors are red.
From the cubs on up they are all good to go.
Joe


----------

